# Commercial pizza ovens



## davenc (Feb 20, 2013)

Why not just use shunt trip breakers?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

You can use a multi-pole relay, a shunt trip branch breaker, or even dump the whole panel. There's no real standard. The fire system just has a wee little micro switch on it with nc and no contacts.


----------



## robmac85 (Nov 20, 2013)

I always go with shunt trip breakers in a commercial kitchen. I had one place that had so much electric equipment under the hood we had a shunt trip main on a panel that fed the convection ovens, fryers and all that jazz. Much Nicer than running everything through a contactor.


----------



## daks (Jan 16, 2013)

Shunt breakers are the way to go. Install breakers, attach signal wire from fire system to both breakers. Collect check and eat pizza from the oven test run on your way home.


----------



## theloop82 (Aug 18, 2011)

Shunt trip breakers for sure, in theory if they use gas there should already be a gas solenoid shut off that is on a shunt trip (if its anything like the kitchens i have worked in) but either way make sure you run your shunt trip contact through a relay like an MR-101 (http://www.ap-c.com/products/relays_n_accessories/MR100_200.asp) as opposed to directly to the fire panel or adressable relay. Those aren't meant to take a whole lot of load.


----------

